# In the street/On the street



## Shakira

¿Qué diferencia hay?

¡Gracias anticipadas?


----------



## WithFalseFire

On the street- adjacent to, alongside. Usually when referring to residences or giving directions.  
'There are four blue houses *on the street* where she lives.'
'The restaraunt is *on the street* with the funny name'


In the street- on the physical asphalt or dirt of the road.  
'He left his favorite bike *in the street* where it is in danger of being run over.'  
'The cat ran *into the street*'


----------



## PlayZoo

is there any difference between them?

_*On the street*_


_*    In the Street*_

thanks in advance
__________________________________________________________________________________________

Corrections are welcome



Enrich your soul


----------



## jabogitlu

In general usage, nothing.  Some people tend to use one over the other.

The children played on the streets.
The children played in the streets.


----------



## sesquiped

Yo diría que sí hay una diferencia... es dificil explicarla, pero yo diría que "ON the street" sugere que alguna cosa está encima del pavimento, como "the paper was lying *on* the street." En este ejemplo, tambien se podría decir "the paper was lying *in* the street," pero el uso de "*on*" enfatiza la condición de estar encima del paviemento.
Lo más común sería "*in* the street" y es el uso que incorpora todos los sentidos. 

Espero que esta explicación sea clara y que te ayude!


----------



## PlayZoo

sesquiped said:


> Yo diría que sí hay una diferencia... es dificil explicarla, pero yo diría que "ON the street" sugere que alguna cosa está encima del pavimento, como "the paper was lying *on* the street." En este ejemplo, tambien se podría decir "the paper was lying *in* the street," pero el uso de "*on*" enfatiza la condición de estar encima del paviemento.
> Lo más común sería "*in* the street" y es el uso que incorpora todos los sentidos.
> 
> Espero que esta explicación sea clara y que te ayude!


 
gracias, me ha ayudado mucho, no sabía que *in *era más común


----------



## jinti

Some past threads on this topic:
here
also here


----------



## Brera

which one  is the correct one, "in the street" or "on the street", eg:

Kids playing ... the street
People use those slang words every day ... the street

Thank you


----------



## mateitop

Kids playing in the street. 
*In the street* normalmente indica cierta calle en específico, *on the street* suena más general y vago, como si estuvieras diciendo "not in the shops, on the street (any street)" - me explico?


----------



## Masood

Interesting question. I'd personally say:
Kids playing on/in the street (interchangeably)
People use those slang words every day on the street


----------



## Brera

It's clear now, many thanks for your fast replies, you two have a good day


----------



## Bil

Hola

_Kids playing in the street_ (sentido literal, e.g., béisbol)

_People use those slang words every day on the street. _(sentido figurado; e.g., la gente sin hogar)


----------



## -Calíope-

Hello everyone,

Is there any difference between "in the street" and "on the street" ,or not? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## choylarn

HI, I would say they mean the same thing, with 'in the street' being used the most.


----------



## Gatitalad

Here are some examples:
Don´t play in the street!
The English drive on the left side of the street.
Park your car on the next street. I don´t have a car so I park it on the street.
He lives on this street.
It seems to me that when you are using the street as a large vacinity, such as a place to play, protest, etc you use in. But when you are talking about something being on it, just as on a table or such, you would use on. 'There´s still a lot of snow on the streets.'
Maybe someone else can explain this better?


----------



## Eu73

Hello,

Can you please help me on the translation of "_On-going 24 hour surveillance from covert off-street observation point " to spanish, it is referred to police and criminal matters._

_Thanks in advance.._

_Eu_


----------



## judith0030

Hola a todos!

¿Cuál sería la opción correcta...?

*I saw two men fighting in the street*
*I saw two men fighting on the street*

Gracias

PD ¿Es correcto el resto de la frase o habría que decir esto de otra manera?

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Txiri

in the street

However, you can say something happens *on* such and such a street


----------



## Dlyons

judith0030 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la opción correcta...?
> 
> *I saw two men fighting in the street*
> *I saw two men fighting on the street*
> 
> Gracias
> 
> PD ¿Es correcto el resto de la frase o habría que decir esto de otra manera?
> 
> Gracias otra vez



Both are correct and used.  The first is more common.


----------



## FromPA

I think you can use either, but to me, "in the street" can imply that the men were in the part of the street where the cars travel (as opposed to being on the sidewalk or simply being outside). But a song by The Who uses the line "They'll be fighting in the streets", and in that context the meaning is more general (it's not specific as to which part of the street), I think because it doesn't refer to specific street or a specific fight.


----------



## Alicez

''24 horas de vigilancia continua desde el punto de observación de las afueras.''

Hope it helps!


----------



## Alicez

off-street= adjective
Etymology: 2off+ street : located outside the boundary lines of any street ( an _off-street_ parking facility)


----------



## Esneider113

hi,everybody

I've been reading some articles lately, so I'm confused.
any differences between them?
How do I have to use them?

Thanks in advance
Esneider


----------



## perfecta

To indicate the existence of a rumor, there is a phrase in the US, "The word *on* the street is that ..." meaning "se dice que ..." o "se comenta que ..."

Also, to indicate that one has arrived at a specific block, one would use "on" as in "I am *on* the street (where the house is located or where the accident happened)."

"I am *in* the street" usually means "I am outside" (salí de casa") * or* "I lost my job" or "I do not have a home."

Also, people in New York City stand *on* line while everywhere else in the US people stand *in* line cuando hacen cola.


----------



## chuchoperucho

Hello, I'd like to know if I have to use In or On in the following context.
Thanks

They went out for a walk on/in the Dublin streets
Salieron a dar un paseo por las calles de Dublin.


----------



## sound shift

Diría "on". "In" en este contexto implica que tuvieron que esquivar el tráfico .


----------



## irish223

While I agree 'on' is better, I would actually say 'through the streets of Dublin' (although I know that wasn't the question.)


----------



## gengo

Another option:  along the streets of Dublin.

"In the streets of xxx" is used, for example, when people are partying, demonstrating, rioting, or parading.  The key point is that they are in the middle of the streets, where the cars usually are.

However, we also use "in the streets of xxx" in a more removed and abstract way.  For example, "Violence in the streets of Detroit has reached a new peak this year."  Here, it doesn't literally refer to actions in the street, and instead means somewhere in the city.  It could be inside buildings, in parks, in subways, etc.


----------



## la_machy

sound shift said:


> Diría "on". "In" en este contexto implica que tuvieron que esquivar el tráfico .


 O sea que caminaban exactamente *en* las calles, por donde van los autos. ¿Cierto?

(las prepo son todavía algunas veces un misterio para mí también )


Saludos


----------



## gengo

la_machy said:


> O sea que caminaban exactamente *en* las calles, por donde van los autos. ¿Cierto?



Cierto.



> (las prepo son todavía algunas veces un misterio para mí también )



Yes, prepositions are one of the most difficult features of English, which is otherwise a fairly simple language to learn.  This is especially true in phrasal verbs that use a preposition.

run in, run out, run over, run around, run up, run down, run through, etc.

Each of the above is a separate verb in Spanish, and none has anything to do with correr.


----------



## mameytree

De acuerdo con Irish. Creo que "through" sería mejor que "in" o "on."


----------



## Istriano

_On the street_ is, generally, considered American, while _In the street_ is considered chiefly British. For Americans, streets are 2dimensional, for Britishers they're 3dimensional.


----------



## gengo

Istriano said:


> _On the street_ is, generally, considered American, while _In the street_ is considered chiefly British. For Americans, streets are 2-dimensional, for Britishers they're 3-dimensional.



I think you are confusing two things.

The bakery is in Baker Street.  (UK)
The bakery is on Baker Street.  (US)

That is one thing, but the question in this thread is another.  I think the UK and US agree when it comes to walking in the streets of Dublin.


----------



## Bella Swann_Forks

Which is the difference between "IN THE STREET" and "ON THE STREET"?

Thank you very much ina dvance!


----------



## Chris K

Use "on" to indicate location (I live on 6th Street), "in" to describe things that take place or that are seen in the thoroughfare itself (there was a dead cow in the street).


----------

